# So .... What's Your Sign??



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll start:

I'm a Sagittarius (Nov. 28th).

Sandie's a Cancer (June 30th).


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 10, 2005)

Sagittarius, 12th December.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 10, 2005)

Dec 21st here...as far as I know, my sign is "Dip In Road".


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 10, 2005)

I am Virgo August 29th, and Urszula is Capricorn Dec 31st.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 10, 2005)

Libra, October 14.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2005)

Virgo -- August 31


----------



## curvluver (Dec 10, 2005)

Virgo

September 8


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll give you one guess.... you got it 9-20 Virgo


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's what I think of all your hippy astrology crap:







THIS HERE IS A MEAT-EATING RICH WHITE BOY SIGN! PATCHOULLI THIS!

Er, uh, I'm a Pisces. Aquarius cusp. (Astrology nuts all say, "Oh, figures he'd do something like that. Typical Pisces-Aquarius cusp behavior...")


----------



## dreamer72fem (Dec 10, 2005)

Taurus here....May 3


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 10, 2005)

aries......april 12


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Leo, Aug 18


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 10, 2005)

Odin - January 26


----------



## MellieD (Dec 10, 2005)

Sagittarius - December 6


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 10, 2005)

Capricorn here--Jan. 19


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 10, 2005)

Aquarius-February 16. Sort of fits my personality pretty well.

By and large I don't believe in Astrology. I mean, it simply seems too far-fetched. In the same respect, I must admit I've had at least one personal reading way back when that was stunningly accurate.

Also, there was a time in my life--I was 20 or so--when I was convinced that I could tell someone's sign with almost complete accuracy...and I could. It was uncanny. Four in five at least. I have no idea how I did it, and I am certain I could not do it anymore. I guess there are some things in life that are hard to explain.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine is Capricorn *Jan 8th*

My wife is Libra *Oct 8th*


----------



## wtchmel (Dec 10, 2005)

Fatlane, you always give me a laugh, LOL, thanks for that...

Oh, i'm a taurus with libra rising.....


----------



## seavixen (Dec 10, 2005)

Cancer! July 21. Leo cusp.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm gonna get technical here:

Yes my sun sign in Cancer

My rising sign is Leo

My moon sign is Virgo

And my Chinese Astrology sign is Rat.

Do I know what any of this really means????

ON a good day - Maybe - on a bad day - not so much.

:doh:


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 10, 2005)

Scorpio - November 6th.

It would seem I'm the only one here, thus far.


----------



## KeKe (Dec 10, 2005)

Leo...July 25


----------



## abluesman (Dec 10, 2005)

Taurus here--April 23rd

divacl is Gemini---June 4th


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 10, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Aquarius-February 16. Sort of fits my personality pretty well.
> 
> By and large I don't believe in Astrology. I mean, it simply seems too far-fetched. In the same respect, I must admit I've had at least one personal reading way back when that was stunningly accurate.
> 
> Also, there was a time in my life--I was 20 or so--when I was convinced that I could tell someone's sign with almost complete accuracy...and I could. It was uncanny. Four in five at least. I have no idea how I did it, and I am certain I could not do it anymore. I guess there are some things in life that are hard to explain.



I've heard an interesting theory that could explain why signs often seem to be quite accurate. It was first discovered with butterflies. Some types are born with wings that have exactly the color of the plants of the season they are born in. This is to enable them to hide in the plants, so that they survive the first few days of their life. However they keep these colors for the rest of their life, so you can always see what time of the year they were born in. The selection in of the color of the wing is done by some hormone of the mother, that enables a kind of seasonal part of the genome.

For humans they have observed something similar. When we are born, our body is mostly optimized for the food that grows in that season, so that our chance to surfive the first months of our life is higher. There is a theory that says that this seasonal selection also has some effect on our mind, which could very well explain the star signs.

My sign is taurus, (21 of april).


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 10, 2005)

What are "rising" and "cusp?" I'm also in the group with fatlane; you could sooner convince me that Battlefield: Earth is a good movie than that astrology is for real.


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2005)

Gemini.

June 12th.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2005)

Seth Warren said:


> Scorpio - November 6th.
> 
> It would seem I'm the only one here, thus far.



Not anymore, mister!  

Nov 21st, and cusp-shmusp.... I'm all Scorpio baby.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 10, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Not anymore, mister!
> 
> Nov 21st, and cusp-shmusp.... I'm all Scorpio baby.



Suuuuuure you are... 

Pfffft...half-breed!


----------



## toffeechick64 (Dec 10, 2005)

Aquarius:::February 4th


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2005)

Seth Warren said:


> Suuuuuure you are...
> 
> Pfffft...half-breed!



If you make me prove it, you'll be sorry. 

Believe me now? lol


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Dec 21st here...as far as I know, my sign is "Dip In Road".


Which reminded me of an old gag from the B.C. comic strip:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

wtchmel said:


> Fatlane, you always give me a laugh, LOL, thanks for that...
> 
> Oh, i'm a taurus with libra rising.....



That's why I'm the house band... be sure to rep your bartender...


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 10, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> If you make me prove it, you'll be sorry.
> 
> Believe me now? lol



Two scorpios head to head? This could only end in tears...

I can say that with much certainty; One of my ex-girlfriends was a scorpio. Our arguments and fights were epic. The current girlfriend is a virgo.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> What are "rising" and "cusp?" I'm also in the group with fatlane; you could sooner convince me that Battlefield: Earth is a good movie than that astrology is for real.



Dude, Battlefield:Earth is sooooooooooo bad, it's good. (Now this and my crack about Kirstie Allie are gonna get me harassed by Scientology agents who have declared me "fair game"... ) If I ever see that movie on DVD for a buck, I'm buying it. I might go as high as a buck-fifty and sales tax, but no more.

1000 year old F-16s working without a hitch... riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Dude, Battlefield:Earth is sooooooooooo bad, it's good. (Now this and my crack about Kirstie Allie are gonna get me harassed by Scientology agents who have declared me "fair game"... ) If I ever see that movie on DVD for a buck, I'm buying it. I might go as high as a buck-fifty and sales tax, but no more.
> 
> 1000 year old F-16s working without a hitch... riiiiiiiiight.



_Battlefield Earth_ = MST3K film

Gather 'round and join in the mocking!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm a Scorpio. November 2.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 10, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Not anymore, mister!
> 
> Nov 21st, and cusp-shmusp.... I'm all Scorpio baby.


You have more company! 
Scorpio
November 8th


----------



## POCFan42 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi,

New member here.

Leo, August 10.

Jim


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Seth Warren said:


> _Battlefield Earth_ = MST3K film
> 
> Gather 'round and join in the mocking!



Let us bifurcate the thread... or hijack it, if we can...

Get a load of the cinematography... EVERY SCENE is shot at an angle. I got seasick from it all.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 10, 2005)

Gemini -- June 15th


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Let us bifurcate the thread... or hijack it, if we can...
> 
> Get a load of the cinematography... EVERY SCENE is shot at an angle. I got seasick from it all.



And here I was, thinking that _The Blair Witch Project_ was the only movie which made people seasick.

That, and possibly _Titanic_.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Blair Witch and Titanic... two movies I will never ever see if I can help it.

Battlefield Eath, though... muhuhahaha... the aliens' allergy to radiation... har dee har har!


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 10, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Which reminded me of an old gag from the B.C. comic strip:




I wasn't called BC all through college for nothing...LOL


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Taurus - May 7th

Taurus Sun

Taurus Rising

Leo Moon


It would be nice if we could do a cumulative poll but with only 10 poll options, 2 signs would miss out.


*


----------



## Stoner (Sep 17, 2007)

Leo, August 2nd

rawr


----------



## Letiahna (Sep 17, 2007)

Scorpio here, through and through... and they say Scorpio's best matches are Cancer and Pisces... I believe it


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a scale... 

But, please, don't step on me... I'm a little fragile, nowadays...


----------



## Keb (Sep 17, 2007)

I am Pisces. The descriptions you see are eerily accurate for me sometimes, but I'm still not convinced it isn't simply brain filling in details.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 17, 2007)

Pisces (actually a cuspy Aquarian Pisces)
Aries rising
Pisces Moon


----------



## toni (Sep 17, 2007)

VERY much a LEO!

Aug. 9th


----------



## incync (Sep 17, 2007)

Capricorn here, January 9. Me and Richard Nixon, I always wished I'd been born a day earlier so I could share my birthday with Elvis instead.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 17, 2007)

True Blue Gemini here.....even down to the moodiness, the wittiness, the flirtiness....everything about my sign is true to me....and Gemini folk like Aquarius' ....and guess who I married?

In short, I'm a flirty, bitchy, smart ass, in permanent identity crisis who loves to have some light hearted fun:wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 17, 2007)

I am an Aquarian. I was born on Feb. 3, 1969. 

I am very true to my sign.


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 17, 2007)

aquarius, Febuary 9

fits me well


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2007)

Scorpio (Oct. 24) - Hubby is Scorpio (Oct. 29)

Chinese Zodiac - Monkey! eep! eep!

~Punkin


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2007)

Whoa...another August 2 here--that makes four, I know of at Dims: Friday, Adm. Snackbr, Stoner & I. Anybody else? 

LEOS! Behold the fierce, um, kitties!






I am actually a Leo with Leo Sun/Rising and Aquarius Moon, if I remember right.


MWOWR!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2007)

Aquarius, January 24 - with a moon rising at about 7am each morning.


I'm a typical Aquarius I've been told (I just smile and take that as a complement...)

aquarius_man_stan


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 17, 2007)

I am Pisces, March 1st. Right smack in the middle of fishland, and like Keb, the descriptions are dead on for me. I fit every criteria for being a fish person.


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very much a SCORPIO (31st Oct - Halloween!)

Reserved, calculating and always mullng over or analysing something or other - just don't seriously annoy me, my grudges last forever.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 17, 2007)

100% Taurus, the good the bad and the stubborn!

Even my car is a Taurus! 

HugKiss :kiss2:

April 30th 

View attachment MyNewCar.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

Aries - April 8

Chinese Zodiac - Tiger 

and HugKiss' post just reminded me... waaaay back in the day, my first car was an Aries too!  

View attachment Aries.jpg


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 17, 2007)

Virgo. Really, really Virgo, except for the virgin part.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2007)

Pisces - March, 10th


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I forgot...Chinese zodiac, I'm a tiger


----------



## Tracy (Sep 17, 2007)

Virgo-Aug. 26th


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2007)

Scorpio
My son is a Scorpio
My late sweetie was a Scorpio

He used to warn people before they came over...all Bullshit detectors are in use.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 17, 2007)

Scorpio (October 25)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2007)

September 2- Virgo

The Virgin
August 23 to September 23

Traditional
Virgo Traits


Modest and shy
Meticulous and reliable
Practical and diligent
Intelligent and analytical


On the dark side....

Fussy and a worrier
Overcritical and harsh
Perfectionist and conservative


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My oldest daughter was born on February 1
My twin daughters were born exactly ten years and one day later on February 2- 

I had two babies on 02/02/02

All three of my girls almost have the same birthday- and all three are Aquarius

The Water Carrier
January 21 to February 19

Traditional
Aquarian Traits

Friendly and humanitarian
Honest and loyal
Original and inventive
Independent and intellectual

On the dark side....

Intractable and contrary
Perverse and unpredictable
Unemotional and detached

Just thought someone might find this interesting


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 17, 2007)

October 21 -- Libra

Babe's a Pisces -- March 11


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 18, 2007)

Yup, i am a virgo


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2007)

Gemini. 

June 12. 

Chinese: Year of the Pig.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 18, 2007)

Sagittarius. 12.14 Fire sign


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cancer. July 13th. 

I think that astrology is a bunch of hoo-haw, but damned if I don't fit my astrological profile to a tee.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 18, 2007)

Taurus. May 14th.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 18, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Taurus. May 14th.



Me too. May 14


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

by strictest interpretation Jews are enjoined from participating/indulging in such heathen banalities. On the other hand such heathen banalities are the only way to get in some women's pants. Good Jew vs good lay?

June, 13. Gemini, Chinese year of Monkey

Lucky we don't believe in Hell either, eh?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 18, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> by strictest interpretation Jews are enjoined from participating/indulging in such heathen banalities. On the other hand such heathen banalities are the only way to get in some women's pants. Good Jew vs good lay?
> 
> June, 13. Gemini, Chinese year of Monkey
> 
> Lucky we don't believe in Hell either, eh?



you're a gemini...you should be a natural good lay lol as I think all us twins are.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 18, 2007)

aries here.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> aries here.



Me too! Me too!

'Cept I was born on the cusp (pisces)!

March 21st.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

Figures, I am an old goat.... LOL​


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

Aquarius! There's travel in your future when your tongue freezes to the back of a speeding bus. Fill that void in your pathetic life by playing whack-a-mole seventeen hours a day.

(does anyone else start singing the lyrics to "Your Horoscope for Today" by Wierd Al whenever the topic of horoscopes is brought up? Maybe it's just me because it's the first sign in the song.)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 18, 2007)

Libra ~ October, 2


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 19, 2007)

Capricorn here - 31 dec


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 19, 2007)

Scorpio: Intense, loyal, charasmatic, passionate, secretive, jealous and vengeful.

Ooooh fun, fun.

Best zodiac advice EVER: "Never drink with a scorpio that doesn't like you." Hahahahaha. SO true.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 19, 2007)

August 10
Ladies love to chill with the Leo, Right? 
*Silence* 
Or not.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 5, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Scorpio: Intense, loyal, charasmatic, passionate, secretive, jealous and vengeful.
> 
> Ooooh fun, fun.
> 
> Best zodiac advice EVER: "Never drink with a scorpio that doesn't like you." Hahahahaha. SO true.



I almost choked on my drink when I read that. So true is an understatement. But I love being a scorpio!!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'll start:
> 
> I'm a Sagittarius (Nov. 28th).
> 
> Sandie's a Cancer (June 30th).



I am a scorpio
November 10th


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aries: April 13th!

That's right, Lloyd "The B-Mann" Lee is a runnin' ram!


----------



## Ivy (Oct 5, 2007)

sagittarius! december 3!



Sagittarius Likes: unlimited freedom, alternative or unusual ideas, being on the move all the time, plentiful food and drink, perfumes and beauty aids of any kind, gambling, raffles and lotteries, and recreational flirting with those aforementioned people.

Sagittarius Dislikes:disapproval of others, inclined to keep in the end, being too safe, secure, or confined, administrative details, and above all having their basic honesty doubted by others for any unmerited reason.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pisces crew. February 28


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't follow astrology but I'm a Capricorn (January 12).

Dennis


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Scorpio: Intense, loyal, charasmatic, passionate, secretive, jealous and vengeful.
> 
> Ooooh fun, fun.
> 
> Best zodiac advice EVER: "Never drink with a scorpio that doesn't like you." Hahahahaha. SO true.





JMCGB said:


> I almost choked on my drink when I read that. So true is an understatement. But I love being a scorpio!!!





CravInTheCurves88 said:


> I am a scorpio
> November 10th



Scorpios Unite!!!! November 3rd here


----------



## SweetStaceGA (Oct 6, 2007)

October 8th --- Libra


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 6, 2007)

I am a Gemini and I think I ate my twin June 17th
Chinese I am Year of the Dragon...Sign that knows exactly what it wants and is determined to get it.:bow:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2007)

' Hairpin Turn 1/2 Mile '


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, I am apparently a Gemini having been born in May. I was born In 1970 which was the Year of the Dog I think.
I personally do not believe in all this stuff to be honest, and I just tune out when people start trying to attribute certain facets of my personality with star sign stuff. My personal opinion people, but I reckon its crapola.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 6, 2007)

Either is appropriate..... 

View attachment severe_dip sign.jpg


View attachment Geezer Crossing Sign.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 6, 2007)

*ARIES

Adventurous and energetic
Pioneering and courageous
Enthusiastic and confident
Dynamic and quick-witted*

On the dark side...

Selfish and quick-tempered
Impulsive and impatient
Foolhardy and daredevil


----------



## virgolicious (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, isn't it obvious...everything wonderful and delicious in a voluptuous virgo.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 7, 2007)

Western Zodiac Aquarius here.

Chineese Zodiac Tiger

Dravenhawk


----------



## electra99 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a Cappy.


----------



## vermillion (Oct 7, 2007)

Im a scorpio..and everything you have ever read about a scorpio is exactly me


----------



## rockhound225 (Oct 7, 2007)

My sign? Cancer: July 16th


----------



## elle camino (Oct 7, 2007)

crapercorn.
i'm a fishgoat! i think we're supposed to be very organized. 



i am not.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 7, 2007)

Capricorn, January 12th, baby! 

Positive traits of a Cappy: 
Practical and prudent 
Ambitious and disciplined 
Patient and careful 
Humorous and reserved 

Negative traits: 
Pessimistic and fatalistic 
Miserly and grudging 

About the only one of those that can be applied to me on a constant basis is humorous...


----------



## vermillion (Oct 11, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Scorpios Unite!!!! November 3rd here




ohhh me too
nov 9th


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 24, 2007)

So many Scorpios! 

And so few Cancerians. 

Well, I'm a Cancerian. July 15.

Who knows what it all means? It must mean something to have been so relevant for thousands of years.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's mine (and Mrs. Ho Ho's too)


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 26, 2007)

Another Scorpio, checkin' in.

10/24/84


----------



## mel (Nov 4, 2007)

I am a Libra


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 21, 2008)

im aquarius.

: D


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 28, 2008)

Libra-Virgo. You know, born on the cusp.

Sometimes, when I'm having difficulty making a decision, I think "okay, the libra part wants to do this (throw a party, skip work, admire beautiful things, say yes to everyone, spend 15 minutes deciding what kind of candy to buy) and the virgo wants to do this (work, rip people's heads off, hide underground, fast for weeks in a church)." This line of thinking doesn't usually help me decide anything, but at least I know what I'm working against.


----------



## natesnap (Jan 28, 2008)

This dude's a Scorpio. I really don't know what that entails but whenever I tell people this I either get

:wubu:

or


----------



## Placebo (Jan 29, 2008)

Roar.

August 8th


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm Aquarius/Pisces born in the year of the dragon (well, one of the years of the dragon).


----------



## Chuggernut (Jan 29, 2008)

I never go for that nonsense, ever since it ruined a relationship I had years ago. I was going out with this gal, and some phychic convinced her we were incompatible because I'm a Capricorn, and she's a Matawita.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 29, 2008)

MellieD said:


> Sagittarius - December 6



Teehee...I was banned. Ahem...still Sagittarius - December 6


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 29, 2008)

Leo... Roar... nah Purr


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> crapercorn.
> i'm a fishgoat! i think we're supposed to be very organized.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a cap too. I think maybe we want to be organized, but we aren't. That might be it.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 29, 2008)

scorpio here

although I sometimes think My sign is the 8 ball


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 29, 2008)

June 30th.. Cancer.. and I fit a lot of the descriptions far too well. :doh:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im a libra ~~september 23


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 29, 2008)

Sun Sign: Cancer (on a cusp with Leo: July 21st)
Moon Sign: Libra
Rising (Ascendant) Sign: Aquarius


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know if I replied to this before but I'm a Capricorn (January 12).


Dennis


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

I am Aries April 13th and I definitely fit the description of an Aries person.
My husband is a Libra.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a Cancer. (june 26) and I also am a classical Cancer baby :batting:


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 29, 2008)

Taurus - 2nd of May! Fire-Dragon 1976

The Taurean; DragonTaurus brings the Dragon back down from the clouds and adds a purposeful strength to his character. Taurean Dragons will work consistently to achieve material comforts and high standards of living essential to their well-being.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Taurus - April 22nd


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 29, 2008)

Pisces - Feb. 20th. I definitely fit the Pisces description!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 30, 2008)

Sagittarius - December 14.

And what a stereotypical Sadge I am...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow there are a lot of  Scorpio's here. 
Scorpio 11-13


----------



## Pear320 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sagittarius - Dec. 7


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Virgo - August 29 - I fit several of the traits, but not all


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's my sign........ 

View attachment Geezer Crossing Sign.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a cancer through and through (july 5th)


----------



## Red (Mar 7, 2008)

May 14th, big fat bull in a china shop Taurean.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2008)

_VIRGO_

VIRGO HAS TO KNOW THE WHY THE WHO WHAT WHEN AND WHERE
I WORK TO REACH PERFECTION AND THEN IMPROVE FROM THERE
I'LL STRETCH A DOLLAR TIL IT SQUEAKS I'LL GO ON SAVING SPREES
I'LL THINK SO HARD I WILL NOT SEE THE FOREST FOR THE TREES

VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO

I'LL PLOT AND PLAN THE ROAD AHEAD AND MISS THE HERE AND NOW
I AM THE ONE THAT GETS WORK DONE WHILE OTHERS TAKE THE BOW
I'LL WIPE AND DUST AND EMPTY WHILE THE PARTY'S IN FULL SWING
EVERYTHING RIGHT IN ITS PLACE A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING

VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO

GOTTA KNOW YOU 'FOR I LIKE YOU
GOTTA LIKE YOU 'FOR I LOVE YOU
TAKES ME TIME BEFORE I GIVE A YES OR NO
I DON'T RUSH RIGHT INTO HEAT
I WON'T GET SWEPT OFF MY FEET
MY PASSION CAN BE VERY SLOW TO GROW

VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO

IT'S FUN TO HELP OUT OTHERS BUT I WORK BEST ON MY OWN
MOST TIMES I DON'T FEEL RIGHT IN CROWDS I WANT TO BE ALONE
DON'T PRY ME WITH NO QUESTIONS I DON'T LIKE THE THIRD DEGREE
I'M NOT THE KIND TO OPEN UP I NEED MY PRIVACY

VIRGO VIRGO VIRGO

-by Harvey Sid Fisher


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

"Beware of Doug"


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Slippery When Wet. Get your mind out of the gutter, I just finished mopping the floor.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 2, 2008)

My sign? It's most definately CAUTION!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Sep 3, 2008)

August 28th- Virgo


----------



## washburn (Sep 3, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Here's what I think of all your hippy astrology crap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMFAO PATCHOULLI ROFLMFAO CUSP BEHAVIOR ROFLMFAO
your gettin rep in 24 hours man, my gut hurts from laughing so hard

BTW June 30th CANCER


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius, February 9th


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 3, 2008)

Libra - October 6


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

February 14


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Libra - October 6


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


>



Wow, a girl could get arrogant reading stuff like that. This is much better than the astrology threads that kept telling me I was stubborn and power mad.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2008)

Pisces. March 14th. :eat2:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2008)

I am gemini with scorpio rising!!
so, a two faced bitch.. but good in bed! lmao..
lucky for all other humans i am on the cusp of taurus.
may 22nd.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

mergirl said:


> I am gemini with scorpio rising!!
> so, a two faced bitch.. but good in bed! lmao..
> lucky for all other humans i am on the cusp of taurus.
> may 22nd.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Pisces. March 14th. :eat2:


----------



## prettyssbbw (Sep 4, 2008)

June 3rd - Gemini


----------



## mergirl (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


>


ooooh.. its just like me!! lol.. 
i know astrology is ment to be kinna crappy and can relate to anyone... but really.. that DOES seem like me.. does it seem like anyone with any oher star sign too?? or should i start believing in the stars again!?

xmer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ooooh.. its just like me!! lol..
> i know astrology is ment to be kinna crappy and can relate to anyone... but really.. that DOES seem like me.. does it seem like anyone with any oher star sign too?? or should i start believing in the stars again!?
> 
> xmer



I have a niece who is a Gemini (May 22 also) and this also fits her to a "T"!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Capricorn (Jan 11th)

In the Chinese Zodiac, I'm a Snake :happy:


----------



## Davastav (Jan 7, 2009)

October 14th - Libra - the scales..


----------



## viracocha (Jan 8, 2009)

Capricorn-- Jan. 18th.




And, this year I'll be 21... Woo!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a Gemini-08/06/84
So's my brother-he was born 4 years and 364 days after me.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Aquarius here.. 25th january..

That makes me a chinese.... Tiger!  since they started counting dates in february >


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

8th December..

*Sagittarius* ruled by Jupiter

_Fire _ Mutable  Masculine - Positive

_Positive Traits:_
Independence, sincerity, prophetic, logical, caring, freedom-loving, jovial, good-humored, honest, straightforward, charitabile, dependable, intellectual and philosophical.

_Negative traits:_
Unemotional, stubborn, deceitful, blunt, careless, defiant, aggression, irresponsible, headstrong, tactless and restless.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jan 9, 2009)

I am an Aries (April 16th).


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

29th Of August so I'm a Virgo .


----------



## Raqui (Jan 9, 2009)

Cappricorn my birthday was yesterday January 8th


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2009)

August 13,I'm a Leo.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a Pisces, through and through. March 6


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2009)

Most folks' signs can be found here.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 9, 2009)

Pisces, march 10th, dunno what it means


----------



## Jade38h (Jan 11, 2009)

Pisces! 2/20/1982
Birthday coming up soon!
And i do have many many Pisces traits!


----------



## Chuggernut (Sep 21, 2021)

I was born under the sign 'Vertigo', my horoscope always reads "Don't lose your sense of balance".


----------



## Angelette (Dec 12, 2022)

February 23 = Pisces!


----------

